# Furnace Smell



## Corganer (Oct 8, 2009)

Hello All. I recently put in a new inducer motor on my gas furnace (in a condo). 
The inducer is has a red rubber seal around the air opening ..which attaches to the vent above.

The reason I mention this is ...

I was walking down my hallway and I smelled something. I was scared for gas, but I stuck my nose in there and the smell seems to be that rubber seal. 
So ..is this dangerous? It is obviously getting hot enough to put off a smell, but then again it is new ...so it could go away? Any information or tips would be appreciated!


----------

